#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Its Time to Stop The Trolls on Your Facebook Business Page

## Bhavya

There is no doubt that social media has given everyone the freedom of speech, but it has also given everyone the opportunity to troll, spam and simply go into others business page to fill their comment section with hateful/ cursing words. Even Facebook Business also to vulnerable to these Trolls. They can easily bypass the simple “Ban a Person” function and spam your comments section with their hateful comments.

But not anymore! Here is a insightful guide to block a person from a Facebook Business page who hasn’t liked it.

----------

